# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  حد این عبارت چیست

## alireza378

سلام.

حد زیر را لطفا برام محاسبه کنید:

----------


## GUST

> سلام.
> 
> حد زیر را لطفا برام محاسبه کنید:


غلط نکنم جواب میشه 3   :Yahoo (117):

----------


## alireza378

> غلط نکنم جواب میشه 3


متاسفانه غلط میکنی  :Yahoo (4):  (شوخی کردم  :Y (559): )
جوابش 3 نیست

----------


## _AHMADreza_

این از اون سوالایی که با هوبیتال و هم ارزی رفتنش سخته !
با تعریف اصلی خود حد حل میشه !
در مزدوج صورت ضرب کن جواب بدست میاد ...

----------


## afshin_moghtada

سلام. جواب 4 میشه. به سادگی با یکبار به کار بردن هوپیتال بدست میاد

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> سلام. جواب 4 میشه. به سادگی با یکبار به کار بردن هوپیتال بدست میاد


با استفاده از تعریف حد کنیم بهتر نیست ؟  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## alireza378

> سلام. جواب 4 میشه. به سادگی با یکبار به کار بردن هوپیتال بدست میاد


بله 4 میشه
میشه راه حلشو بهم بگید؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

> بله 4 میشه
> میشه راه حلشو بهم بگید؟


هوپیتال دیگه... حد (مشتق صورت تقسیم بر مخرج)...

----------


## GUST

جلل خالق |: 
اولین باره که دارم برای رفع ابهام عبارت رادیکالی هوپیتال میزدم ! 
تا جایی که یادم میاد با این روش رفع ابهام نمیشد!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


جلل خالق |: 
اولین باره که دارم برای رفع ابهام عبارت رادیکالی هوپیتال میزدم ! 
تا جایی که یادم میاد با این روش رفع ابهام نمیشد! 


چون درگیر تدریس فیزیکی یادت نمیاد!*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> جلل خالق |: 
> اولین باره که دارم برای رفع ابهام عبارت رادیکالی هوپیتال میزدم ! 
> تا جایی که یادم میاد با این روش رفع ابهام نمیشد!


دوباره باید از رو همون یه هوپیتال دیگ میزدی با هوپیتال سختتره ! باید از تعریف خود حد حل میشد !
کسایی که این سوال با هوپیتال حل میکند کم تسلط هستند و فقط حفظ کردند ریاضی رو !
تو این انجمن فقط مهدی خوبه واقعا درکش از ریاضی بالاس

----------


## Dan_Gh

> جلل خالق |: 
> اولین باره که دارم برای رفع ابهام عبارت رادیکالی هوپیتال میزدم ! 
> تا جایی که یادم میاد با این روش رفع ابهام نمیشد!


اختیار دارین...!همیشه اول hop ،بعد اگه نشد راه های سخت  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (112):  البته ما تجربیا اینجوری هسیم...

----------


## GUST

> اختیار دارین...!همیشه اول hop ،بعد اگه نشد راه های سخت


معلم دیف ما به یک روش سرّی رفع ابهام میکرد
روشش یک جورایی شبیه روش عامل ضربی بود! 
یعنی عامل ضربی انجام میداد اما اصلا ضرب نمیکرد! خلاصه که ما رادیکال رو اونجوری رفع ابهام میکردیم ! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> معلم دیف ما به یک روش سرّی رفع ابهام میکرد
> روشش یک جورایی شبیه روش عامل ضربی بود! 
> یعنی عامل ضربی انجام میداد اما اصلا ضرب نمیکرد! خلاصه که ما رادیکال رو اونجوری رفع ابهام میکردیم !


فک کنم از هم ارزی جبری ( برونلی ) استفاده میکرد که برای همه ی حد های رادیکالی نمیشه این کار کرد و شرایط داره....

جواد نا امیدم کردی  :Yahoo (21):  
اینجوری میخواستی هندسه پایه بزنی ؟  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## alireza378

شرمنده توی این حدهای رادیکالی کلا مشکل دارم. اینم اگه میشه برام حل کنید

----------


## GUST

> فک کنم از هم ارزی جبری ( برونلی ) استفاده میکرد که برای همه ی حد های رادیکالی نمیشه این کار کرد و شرایط داره....
> 
> سجاد نا امیدم کردی  
> اینجوری میخواستی هندسه پایه بزنی ؟


به جان جفت سیبیلات ما از اول سال لای کتاب دیفرانسیل وا نکردیم نمیدونم دقیقا الان کدوم مطلبی که گفته مطلب کتابه  :Yahoo (21): کدوم تستیه ! 
الان بایدتو امتحان نهایی چی بنویسم |: اصلا یک وضعی  !هر جلسه میاد 90 دقیقه فیکس از اول تا آخر درس میده! آخرش هم توی یک برگه a4 همه مطالب رو نوشته!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## GUST

> فک کنم از هم ارزی جبری ( برونلی ) استفاده میکرد که برای همه ی حد های رادیکالی نمیشه این کار کرد و شرایط داره....
> 
> جواد نا امیدم کردی  
> اینجوری میخواستی هندسه پایه بزنی ؟


هم ارزی نیست ! 
واسه اتحاد های رادیکالی جواب میده 
مثلا اگر جفتش رادیکال 3باشن اونجوری .......

----------


## Dr.ali

> شرمنده توی این حدهای رادیکالی کلا مشکل دارم. اینم اگه میشه برام حل کنید
> فایل پیوست 54155


2/3 میشه عایا؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شرمنده توی این حدهای رادیکالی کلا مشکل دارم. اینم اگه میشه برام حل کنید
> فایل پیوست 54155


6 میشه من ذهنی حساب کردم مطمن نیستم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> معلم دیف ما به یک روش سرّی رفع ابهام میکرد
> روشش یک جورایی شبیه روش عامل ضربی بود! 
> یعنی عامل ضربی انجام میداد اما اصلا ضرب نمیکرد! خلاصه که ما رادیکال رو اونجوری رفع ابهام میکردیم !


آره ما پاسال معلممون اینجوری حل میکرد ....ما نمی فهمیدیم...دقیقا اسمش هم ارزی برونلی بوددد...

----------


## alireza378

> 6 میشه من ذهنی حساب کردم مطمن نیستم


نه ، یه کسر میشه
صورتش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه پنجم 1-
مخرجش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه سوم 1- 

راه حلشو ننوشته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> آره ما پاسال معلممون اینجوری حل میکرد ....ما نمی فهمیدیم...دقیقا اسمش هم ارزی برونلی بوددد...


بلع البته دیگ تو کنکور زیاد کاربرد نداره ! بیشتر تو ازاد میومد ! هم ارزی مثلثاتی هم خوب بود  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> نه ، یه کسر میشه
> صورتش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه پنجم 1-
> مخرجش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه سوم 1- 
> 
> راه حلشو ننوشته


من الان بیرونم وگرنه برات حل میکردم ولی یه توصیه هر وقت دیدی یه حد نمیتونی حل کنی از هوپیتال هم ارزی از تعریف اصلی خود حد بری بهتره طول میکشه ولی به جواب میرسی

----------


## Dan_Gh

> بلع البته دیگ تو کنکور زیاد کاربرد نداره ! بیشتر تو ازاد میومد ! هم ارزی مثلثاتی هم خوب بود


آره ...خدا رو شکر...چجوری ذهنی حساب کردی 6؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> نه ، یه کسر میشه
> صورتش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه پنجم 1-
> مخرجش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه سوم 1- 
> 
> راه حلشو ننوشته


داوش این سؤالا کجا بوده؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Dr.ali

> نه ، یه کسر میشه
> صورتش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه پنجم 1-
> مخرجش اینه : یک به علاوه ی ریشه سوم 1- 
> 
> راه حلشو ننوشته


2/3 میشه؟! :Yahoo (21): 
از کجا میاری اینا رو؟!

----------


## jarvis

*2/5 (دو پنجم) میشود*

----------


## alireza378

> 2/3 میشه؟!
> از کجا میاری اینا رو؟!


از این کتاب
کتاب 3495 تمرین حسابان سوم ریاضی

----------


## Dan_Gh

> 2/3 میشه؟!
> از کجا میاری اینا رو؟!


واسه همین یکم واسه ما غیر قابل هضم هست...

اگه هوپیتال جواب نده،به جز هم ارزی راهی هست؟؟

----------


## alireza378

> شرمنده توی این حدهای رادیکالی کلا مشکل دارم. اینم اگه میشه برام حل کنید
> فایل پیوست 54155


جوابش میشه:

ولی راه حلشو ننوشته. کسی میدونه ؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alireza378


جوابش میشه:
فایل پیوست 54162
ولی راه حلشو ننوشته. کسی میدونه ؟


خب این یعنی چی؟ این که هنوز صفر صفرمه*

----------


## afshin_moghtada

> شرمنده توی این حدهای رادیکالی کلا مشکل دارم. اینم اگه میشه برام حل کنید
> فایل پیوست 54155





> جوابش میشه:
> فایل پیوست 54162
> ولی راه حلشو ننوشته. کسی میدونه ؟



سلام . چیزی که شما  به عنوان جواب نوشتین که میشه همون 0/0 که مبهم هست. ولی بازم به سادگی با به کار بردن یکبار هوپیتال حد بدست میاد و همونطور که دوست خوبمون *dmb* به درستی اشاره کرد، جواب *دو پنجم* میشه

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام.
> 
> حد زیر را لطفا برام محاسبه کنید:


نمیشه در حد رشته انسانی بدی!با هزار امید اومدم حل کنم! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr.ali

> واسه همین یکم واسه ما غیر قابل هضم هست...
> 
> اگه هوپیتال جواب نده،به جز هم ارزی راهی هست؟؟


واسه ما قابل هضم نیست یه نمور چون برا بکس ریاضیه! :Yahoo (94): 
راهی هست ولی یوخده طولانیش میکنه! :Yahoo (114): بزنی فاتحه خودتو بخونی گویاش کنی!

----------

